# Are we alone?



## BroBook (Feb 7, 2020)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3036219336423384&id=100001060419062&sfnsn=mo

Sent from my SM-S367VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tony Oliva (Feb 8, 2020)

Dear Brother. Can you elaborate on this article for those of us who do not participate in social media. I am very interested about what this article has to say.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 8, 2020)

Tony Oliva said:


> Dear Brother. Can you elaborate on this article for those of us who do not participate in social media. I am very interested about what this article has to say.


Comes back "file not found".


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 9, 2020)

Of course not. If it wasn't for our overlords the lizzard people visting our brothern in the beginning, we wouldn't have freemasonry today. Zook zook


----------



## jermy Bell (Feb 10, 2020)

Yep, that be them.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh, so them lizard people were cobra people then


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 16, 2020)

jermy Bell said:


> Of course not. If it wasn't for our overlords the lizzard people visting our brothern in the beginning, we wouldn't have freemasonry today. Zook zook


Lol....good one!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 17, 2020)

JamestheJust said:


> I am  reminded of George Orwell's slogans:
> 
> - War is peace
> - Freedom is slavery
> - Ignorance is strength


That is a great novel!


----------

